# "Go Away"?



## Gilgamesch (Dec 6, 2003)

I noticed that a number of shows I have recorded are showing up in the Go Away section. All my season passes are set up to keep the recordings until space needed so I am not sure why Tivo wants to delete these recordings since I have more than enough space on the unit. I did notice that all the recording seem to be in groups where I have 2 or more recordings of a show. I have checked under settings and see no option to prevent my recordings from being deleted. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Gilgamesch said:


> I noticed that a number of shows I have recorded are showing up in the Go Away section. All my season passes are set up to keep the recordings until space needed so I am not sure why Tivo wants to delete these recordings since I have more than enough space on the unit. I did notice that all the recording seem to be in groups where I have 2 or more recordings of a show. I have checked under settings and see no option to prevent my recordings from being deleted. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Normally a recording is kept for a short time, then if space is needed the show is deleted, but not to worry as no recording will be deleted if you have space for the next week or so of recordings. This was left over from the days of having only 15 hours of SD record time, if you load up your TiVo with too many recording than some will be deleted. My son thought he would solve the problem by recording everything with KUID, that did not work because when the TiVo felt that the record space was not big enough all recording stopped and they missed some programs.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

One other thing to be conscious of is that each of your passes also has a setting for the maximum number of recording to keep for that pass. Make sure that it is set appropriately.


----------



## Gilgamesch (Dec 6, 2003)

lessd said:


> Normally a recording is kept for a short time, then if space is needed the show is deleted, but not to worry as no recording will be deleted if you have space for the next week or so of recordings. This was left over from the days of having only 15 hours of SD record time, if you load up your TiVo with too many recording than some will be deleted. My son thought he would solve the problem by recording everything with KUID, that did not work because when the TiVo felt that the record space was not big enough all recording stopped and they missed some programs.


Thanks for the information. I was kind of surprised that Tivo wanted to delete shows when it was showing I had 70% space left on the drive. I have been manually setting the shows in the Go Away folder to KUID but I might trying leaving one and seeing if it gets deleted. I assume I can always recover it if it gets deleted.


----------



## Gilgamesch (Dec 6, 2003)

socrplyr said:


> One other thing to be conscious of is that each of your passes also has a setting for the maximum number of recording to keep for that pass. Make sure that it is set appropriately.


I think I have all of them set to 25 shows so that should not be a problem.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Gilgamesch said:


> I think I have all of them set to 25 shows so that should not be a problem.


25 shows for a weekly show is long time, do you really need 25 shows on all recordings, I keep daily news to 1 show, the rest I set to 5 as I never go away for more then 3 weeks, and if needed I could recover some deleted programs.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

lessd said:


> My son thought he would solve the problem by recording everything with KUID, that did not work because when the TiVo felt that the record space was not big enough all recording stopped and they missed some programs.


Yeah, back in the day of the Series 1 it wouldn't even let set up a recording if it didn't think there was enough space.


----------



## Gilgamesch (Dec 6, 2003)

lessd said:


> 25 shows for a weekly show is long time, do you really need 25 shows on all recordings, I keep daily news to 1 show, the rest I set to 5 as I never go away for more then 3 weeks, and if needed I could recover some deleted programs.


Actually I just left the OnePass at the 25 because that seems to be the default. Way more than I need but I figured it would do no harm to leave it at that setting although I now wonder if that might be causing shows to appear in the Going Away Soon folder.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Gilgamesch said:


> Actually I just left the OnePass at the 25 because that seems to be the default. Way more than I need but I figured it would do no harm to leave it at that setting although I now wonder if that might be causing shows to appear in the Going Away Soon folder.


Unless things have changed with the bolt, it shouldn't cause any issues. I leave all mine as keep all, and I have about 150 Onepasses and generally hover around 90-95% full. It hasn't deleted anything as long as I have had space. My oldest recording is from just over 2 years ago.


----------



## Gilgamesch (Dec 6, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Unless things have changed with the bolt, it shouldn't cause any issues. I leave all mine as keep all, and I have about 150 Onepasses and generally hover around 90-95% full. It hasn't deleted anything as long as I have had space. My oldest recording is from just over 2 years ago.


I actually left one of the shows in the Going Away Soon folder as an experiment just to see if it would actually be deleted. I am hovering around 70% free space so space should not be an issue.


----------

